# Northwestern Ohio/Toledo Area



## billyraybar

Nothing yet. We're always "last in line." I figure 1 more week or so for the blacks and grays.


----------



## hobu777

I was out for a bit on Tuesday in 10 miles or so west of Toledo and didn't find anything yet....still not quite green enough and the mayapple plants aren't big enough. Those are always indicators to me. The soil temp is there though.


----------



## hobu777

I'm guessing they'll start popping early next week.


----------



## Brian Sims

I will be back in Toledo on the 24th from business. I would love to meet up with another mushroom hunter in the Toledo area. I know a few spots out in Port Clinton Area

[email protected]


----------



## Brian Sims

I got 3 late last night


----------



## mushroman

Brian Sims said:


> I got 3 late last night


I found 15 small darks over the past week. all small.


----------



## Dhunter

Found 20 greys in sandusky county Saturday the 15th. 2 to 3 inches. Also picked 1st asparagus of the year. They always go good together


----------



## Dhunter

I'm New to this site so still trying to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## billyraybar

Brian Sims said:


> I got 3 late last night


Where abouts?


----------



## Brian Sims

billyraybar said:


> Where abouts?


Just outside of Port Clinton


----------



## Dhunter

Brian Sims said:


> Just outside of Port Clinton





Dhunter said:


> I'm New to this site so still trying to figure out how to post pics.


Found 40 greys in Seneca county Wed and 10 nice yellows yesterday in sandusky county.


----------



## Dhunter

Trying to post a pic.


----------



## hobu777

I found these today in NW Ohio in Monclova.


----------



## hobu777

A good tender eating size Dryad's Saddle as well.


----------



## Dhunter

hobu777 said:


> I found these today in NW Ohio in Monclova.





Dhunter said:


> Trying to post a pic.
> View attachment 804


----------



## Dhunter

hobu777 said:


> I found these today in NW Ohio in Monclova.





Dhunter said:


> Trying to post a pic.
> View attachment 804


----------



## hobu777

I found these today....there are some half-free morels mixed in with the grey/yellows.

I always find a handful of the half-free morels in the same spot every season.


----------



## hobu777

I found these today:


----------



## billyraybar

Went out this morning for an hour or two. Found about 15 grays and a few yellows in my friend's front yard. It's happening here in the Toledo area! I figure the big yellows will be here within a week or so!


----------



## hobu777




----------



## hobu777

I earned every single one of those 23 morels. I crawled over and under dead trees and through thickets of briars....looks like I've been in a knife fight.


----------



## hobu777

I hiked back to my secret spot behind my sister's house and felt like I got punched in the stomach....someone found my #1 producing spot. I bet I saw 150 cut stems....it hurt to look at each and every one of those.


----------



## Dhunter

hobu777 said:


> I hiked back to my secret spot behind my sister's house and felt like I got punched in the stomach....someone found my #1 producing spot. I bet I saw 150 cut stems....it hurt to look at each and every one of those.


----------



## Dhunter

Man that sucks hobu. I've left 2 patches of 20 or more in the last 2 weeks only to go back to see cut stems. I feel ya


----------



## Dhunter

Dhunter said:


> Man that sucks hobu. I've left 2 patches of 20 or more in the last 2 weeks only to go back to see cut stems. I feel ya


----------



## Dhunter

Not to rub salt in your wound but..... Open season. Coming to a theatre near you soon. Seneca county today


----------



## Dhunter

Dhunter said:


> Not to rub salt in your wound but..... Open season. Coming to a theatre near you soon. Seneca county today


----------



## Dhunter

Oops the pic from above was 2 days ago. This is today.


----------



## hobu777

I found these today....some big fresh ones still....probably have another week left in the season in NW Ohio.


----------



## Dhunter

hobu777 said:


> I found these today....some big fresh ones still....probably have another week left in the season in NW Ohio.


Nice. Some look like Grey's still? What county? Found some big yellows in North Seneca county and south sandusky county about 4 or 5 days ago and was thinking we were about done but maybe not. With this weather maybe not. I'll send a pic and see what day that was.


----------



## Dhunter

Dhunter said:


> Nice. Some look like Grey's still? What county? Found some big yellows in North Seneca county and south sandusky county about 4 or 5 days ago and was thinking we were about done but maybe not. With this weather maybe not. I'll send a pic and see what day that was.

















that was may 2nd.


----------



## hobu777

Dhunter said:


> Nice. Some look like Grey's still? What county? Found some big yellows in North Seneca county and south sandusky county about 4 or 5 days ago and was thinking we were about done but maybe not. With this weather maybe not. I'll send a pic and see what day that was.


Found those in Lucas County 10 or so miles southwest of Toledo. 

I'm going to try and get out again tonight after work.


----------

